# LiquiKang ROM posted in DX section



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

LiquiKang v3.0.x for the Droid X, Droid 2, and Droid 2 Global Thread

Just putting a link to the thread in this section. Direct all your questions or comments about the ROM to that thread.


----------

